# Input needed -serious project-



## Saucy (Jul 5, 2005)

k, guys i kno it has been a long while but i respect u all has writers so iam asking for help

http://thedamdandunforgiven.blogspot.com/ 

this is a poetry journal
it has a fictional storyline, (goes from the bottom up btw)
PLEASE READ and tell me what u think 

i am also looking ofr either a.) collaberators b.) illustrators,

the storline is dark, ill warn u. its not a happy bit of writing but it is quality i think. anyways PLEASE. i need input.

help an aspiring writer. i respect ur opinions.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 6, 2005)

That was excellent! It's just I had a difficult time understanding your post here (what with the grammar on the first line and all). Pity more people don't write like us on the forum here.


----------

